
Show HN: Aiko Meet – AI Video Chat with Subtitles and Full Transcript - eternal_virgin
https://meet.helloaiko.com
======
eternal_virgin
Hello HN! We're super excited to announce the launch of Aiko Meet, a video
chat solution that:

\- works right in your browser with no downloads or installs \- comes with all
the cool video call features (screenshare, chat, picture in picture) \-
integrates speech recognition to provide subtitles and a full call transcript!

We're also trending #1 on Product Hunt right now! There's a 7 day trial so you
can try it out, and we'd love to get feedback:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/aiko-
meet](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/aiko-meet)

------
bezosbaldballs
Looks cool, do you store all the speech data?

~~~
eternal_virgin
We store nothing except your login info, the plan you're on and your room
link. Everything is 1 way encrypted at 3 different layers.

We store no speech data at all! On Google Chrome, speech recog is done via Web
Speech API. They claim not to store speech data in their privacy whitepaper:
[https://www.google.com/chrome/privacy/whitepaper.html#speech](https://www.google.com/chrome/privacy/whitepaper.html#speech)

